# Bora 35 vs Bora + Hyperon ( or in general 35 vs 50+24 )



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I am tempted for the new Bora Ultra 35, but I already have the Bora 50 and the Hyperons.

I would like to know what do you think about that,

Sell the Bora+Hyperon and buy a Bora 35 instead ?

The same can be asked to other that use Shimano or other brands, if you already have a set of 50 and a set of 24 Tubular Carbons, would you Exchange both for a set of 38x or 35s ?


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

Wonder if Campy has widened up like the rest of the manufacturers? A 20.5mm wheel is largely a thing of the past as everyone is reaping the benefits of 23+ mm rims.


----------



## triq-d (Oct 18, 2009)

Just wanted to give this one a bump. Bora 35s have been out for about 6 months now. Has anyone actually tried them yet? All I can find are old "first ride" reviews...they all promise to come back later once they've ridden them properly but no one seems to have done so.
I like the idea of these wheels. I live in the mountains and spend more time climbing than powering away on the flats (not that I'm necessarily very good at either!) and the Bora One 35 (I can live without the ceramic bearings) as light and similar in price to Mavic's R-sys slr. Roads here are pretty decent for the most part but I also plan to do Flanders and Liège in the spring. These just might be the ticket. Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I just bought a second set of Bora Ultra two instead...

I guess it's best to have both Hyperons and Boras and swap them according to your needs


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Amen. Praise be the wisdom you gained from the grace of Santo Tullio Campagnolo.

Please share with us mortals your insights as to these magnificent wheelsets!!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I was real lucky and got them new but at half price from
an sponsored pro who was changing teams...


----------



## daniel007 (Mar 13, 2013)

I got my self some 50mm Bullet Ultra Two last summer...........awesome ride........ and still have the original 35mm Scirocco.....as my starters..................hopefully soon up here as we are still in deep snow and cold !!!!!


----------



## triq-d (Oct 18, 2009)

Well I went ahead and bought a set of Bora One 35s and glued some Veloflex Arebergs on them. In short, these are frikkin' amazing wheels. Never ridden tubs before and I'm sold. Reach and hold speed well. And seem to climb just fine. Braking is impeccable, in the dry at least. In case anyone cares, I've banged out a first ride review on a new blog I started at:Brush Bikes | My bike is my brush. The road is my canvas. It's just a bit of fun and looks pretty [email protected] in terms of formatting. Any feedback or insults welcome.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

I personally would get rid of all the sets. And go for new tech. The new 35s are sweet but not deep enough. Hed zipp or Enve


----------

